# floundering light setup



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm looking for some ideas on how to build floundering lights on my boat I plan on running batteries.if anyone has any pics of there setup I would love to see some pics I already have starfire bulbs.thanks in advance


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

*This works for me..*

The angle piece is mounted to the boat with butterfly nuts and bolts for quick removal. The arm that is mounted to the foam block is made from stainless bow rail bent to shape. Good Luck with your design.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html

The photos at the bottom of the page shows my old setup. Four 100watt lights and I used my trolling motor bracket, with the latch door, without the trolling motor in it, to hold the PVC. 

I ran this off 2 deep cycle batteries and could get 6-8 hours of light easy.

I was lazy and didn't recharge my batteries after each trip and I ended up killing them before the year was up. Two years of spending $400 on batteries, and I went to a generator setup.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My old boat with the old setup. they are Starfires.


----------

